# Pleco and small aquatic frogs



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Would a plec eat a small aquatic frog? Ours seems to have disappeared


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

i doubt it 

what fish do you keep with your frog? what normally happens is that the frog cant get to the food before the fish and therefore starves to death


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

we only have different species of tetra and we only got the frog last night, I am stumped, I suppose it could be hiding but if it is it is hiding well, I have searched in the plants and the rock in the tank.
It did eat last night so doubt if it would have starved to death already. I miss Freddo


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

is the tank lid REALLY secure? they get out of tiny places as i once found out... lol


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Theres no way it could escape via the lid, it is secure. It couldnt be inthe filter could it?


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i had a tropical frog a plec wont eat it depending of your substrait it may be hidden in it or behind a filter or heater


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

ok, have hade another lookie at the lid on the tank and there is a gap, it has possibly gotten through, next Q, if that is the case, I dont suppose it would survive long out the water and where the heck do we start looking for it?


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

no he wouldnt last for long but do you have sand or gravel in the tank


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Munkys Mummy said:


> ok, have hade another lookie at the lid on the tank and there is a gap, it has possibly gotten through, next Q, if that is the case, I dont suppose it would survive long out the water and where the heck do we start looking for it?


it can survive a few hours, less on carpeted areas.

try putting a dish of water on the floor and look around... if you have wooden floors then be really quiet and you might hear it slapping on the floor. good luck.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

:2thumb: We found him.....in the filter, thanks for your help peeps


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

depending on the breed of frog(i'm assuming its a african dwarf frog) and the size of the plec I wouldnt recommend housing them together. i house mine with guppys without issues and other docile fish but even if a plec should swim into the frog by accident it could easily kill it, or stun it and the frog would drown.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah, if it's a dwarf they do much better in species tanks. If it's a clawed, then it'll eat your other fish lol.

if you want, set up a 5gal tank with another 2-3 dwarf frogs and it'll be cool. : victory: might even get some breeding going on.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got a couple of african dwarf frogs in a comunity tank and I am surprised by how bolshy and boisterous they are. They hold their own at food time and always go for the fish as well which could not possibly fit in their mouths. I love the way they punce on the bloodworm and brine shrimp they get


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

simonas said:


> I've got a couple of african dwarf frogs in a comunity tank and I am surprised by how bolshy and boisterous they are. They hold their own at food time and always go for the fish as well which could not possibly fit in their mouths. I love the way they punce on the bloodworm and brine shrimp they get


my claweds used to be like that, but my dwarfs were afraid of the bloodworms LOL


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

i had 4 ADFs and had a baby plec in with them who was about the same size if not slightly bigger than them and my female killed it! i came in too late to save it. although she wasn't scared of anything, she would even have a go at your hands if they were in the tank.
the boys were a different matter though.
sadly i only have one left he's about 6yrs old, the others where older


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I wouldnt be at all surprised if a plec ate a clawed frog if there was a big size difference(some plecs are surprisingly flesh thirsty, feasting on dead fish, fish eggs and of course theres the vampire plec which specialises on eating molluscs).
I had a tank years ago with a large pec and 4 tiny clawed frogs, which eventually turned into 2 frogs until i seperated them.


----------



## ashleybarnett (May 27, 2008)

Aquatic frogs are never a good idea IMO, dwarf frogs stay small and will not eat the fish, but they can be hard to feed. They will not normally eat flake food, but will eat live or frozen bloodworm and similar. The fish will try to eat the food first, making it very hard to give the frogs enough.

The albino clawed frogs, if they are not the dwarf ones, will grow big and may eat small fish. They are also messy and water quality will be difficult to control.


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

I would recommend spirulina enriched brine for the african dwarfs as mine gulp it more than bloodowrm as I find it takes them a while to take a bloodworm in. Mine have grown fairl quickly and they are quite easy to target feed


----------



## simonas (Apr 12, 2008)

Esfa said:


> my claweds used to be like that, but my dwarfs were afraid of the bloodworms LOL


arghhhh:lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

simonas said:


> arghhhh:lol2:


quick, go check the feet. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

my clawed ate a 10" eel... :bash:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

My clawed frog ate a whole mouse(intended for my softshelled turtles to dismember), he didnt move for a few days though


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

its not recommended to feed african dwarf frogs on dried food, frozen or live is best. there is some links to impaction from dried foods.
bloodworm should only be fed as a treat because of the tiny hooks on the actual worm that evidence shows shortens the life span of the frogs.

i was considering getting a clawed frog at one point but i prefer the ADFs instead, little body big personality in my experience


----------

